# Ridiculously Easy Grape Juice



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Saw this at the Lehman's site. One of those things you say, "why didn't I ever think of that"!

http://countrylife.lehmans.com/2011/07/20/easy-home-canned-grape-juice/


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

What kind of grapes can I use from the grocery store?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Karen, I learned how to make that right here, on this forum, back when I was a brand new member... it is easy, and delish


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's pretty close to the recipe that is reposted here every year. Except maybe it calls for a little less sugar.

You can use any type of grapes. Berries too.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

NostalgicGranny said:


> It's pretty close to the recipe that is reposted here every year. Except maybe it calls for a little less sugar.
> 
> You can use any type of grapes. Berries too.


Would that be the same amount of berries as grapes? This is something I can do...ound:


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I use 1 cup of fruit, then sugar varies. Just shy of 1/4 cup for grapes, a little less for most berries, a tad more for cranberries.

Seriously - the hardest part about this recipe is getting all that water to boil to fill the jars!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I must have been hiding under a rock! I some how have totally missed it all these years. Can't wait to try it. I would think it would work for any fruit. The worst that could happen is it ends up being too weak, but 'steeping' in the liquid for a few months would seem to solve that.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

PixieLou said:


> I use 1 cup of fruit, then sugar varies. Just shy of 1/4 cup for grapes, a little less for most berries, a tad more for cranberries.
> 
> Seriously - the hardest part about this recipe is getting all that water to boil to fill the jars!


Thanks much!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My blueberries are going like gangbusters, I really need to try this.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I made it that way quite a few years ago when my kids were little. 
I made quite a few quarts last fall. 

I just use 1 cup of grapes. Fill to top with hot water. NO sugar. 
Put lid on. Then process. 
Let it set about 1 month. 
When ready to use, just strain, and add a little bit of sugar 
and keep checking it, till it's sweet enough. I start with one spoonfull and 
taste after each one. I sweeten the glass full I am using. Not the quart.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Kmac15 said:


> My blueberries are going like gangbusters, I really need to try this.


I'm soooo envious! Mine were loaded and we were going to pick them after we got back from the store. Came home and the blueberry bushes had a million birds on them and just about every berry was gone! We only ended up with a handful (literally!).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I use about 1/4 c sugar also. You think the Grape is good- Cherry is Unbelievably Good.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Last night Dh and I found a case of quarts full of Grape juice!!!!!!
We thought we had used it all...WooHoo!

We had planned on doing up Cherry juice this year but our weather has been so wonky this Summer, all the Cherries are split because of too much rain.


----------



## vaponydoc (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi,

I have made this in the past and love the ease but used a different proceesing approach. The person I learned the recipe from recommended filling the sterilized jars w/ grapes, sugar, and boiling water and just inverting thejars for sealing instead of processing the jars once filled. I did this several years in a row and lived to tell, but is that really a bad idea from a food safety standpoint?

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I found if I pressure canned the fruit it was cloudy and if I water bathed it it was clear. Both ways the sugar become concrete at the bottom but disolved within a week or so.

Any body have the same results?


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the way I have been doing it for several years. My kids LOVE it and it is so easy. I didn't have any problem with the pressure canned being cloudy. I hadn't thought to use other fruits - that was a duh! moment when I read that! LOL! I am going to have to try it with other kids of fruit now. So far I have used grapes from the farm market but hopefully our vines will be producing next year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for that link. What an easy way to create juice without spending money for a juicer.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

We have a bumper crop of wild grapes this year. If I used them to make this juice, would I add more sugar? And how long to boil bath? Thanks!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

majik - if you read thru this thread, you will see that we all use different amounts of sugar. A lot will depend on how sweet your grapes are, and how sweet you like your juice. Remember that you can always add more sugar when you open the jar, but you can't take sugar out.

BWB for 15 minutes.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks, PixieLou. It was the BWB timing that really had me wondering. I can wing it on the sugar, but boy, those wild grapes are sour! Taskt, but sour....


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a ton of thompson seedless grapes.... Usually grape juice is made from concord or the like. Erik the seedless grapes work?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you use scuppernongs to make this also?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Can you use scuppernongs to make this also?


On the recipe they say they like scuppernongs best, so yes, you can!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh word! I absolutely did not see that! Thanks.....................

I wonder if this could be sweetened with honey? Would that make a difference?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Would this work with French Prune Plums?


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> Would this work with French Prune Plums?


I think they would work fine


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

If I use scuppernongs, will the color come out like the picture (dark) or should I expect a lighter colored juice? You have to pardon me ...............I've never used muscadines or scuppernongs for anything! THis is a first!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

yes, we do it this way as well


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Just returned home from buying jars. I have everything I need now. I hope water bathing will be okay as I don't have a pressure canner yet.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I had difficulty getting the sugar to disolve, it just sat in a lump at the bottom of the jar, even with shaking it a bit. So, I'm going to make a sugar syrup with some of the hot water and divide it evenly with the number of jars I have to can. Ex: I have 7 quarts of grapes, so I put 1-3/4 C sugar into a smaller pot and 2 or so cups of water. Heat to almost boil so that the sugar doesn't scorch. Stir constantly. Then divide it evenly into the 7 quarts of water. Fill the rest of the way with boiling water and can as above.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I just made this with my mom's seeded grapes. I hope it will be okay using them, I figured if it had to be strained anyways....

Almost all of the grapes are floating. I have very little sugar at the bottom, only like 1/16th of an inch.

Do the bottles need to set for a while for best flavor or does it matter? I kinda want to see if the sugar amount is correct before I make any more.

HF


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I've found that it takes about a month for the sugar to dissolve. I've heard you can drink it after a month, but I personally think it tastes better after about 3 months. Granted that has me drinking it around December, and maybe that influences my tastes buds?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. Bummer. I think I'll just decrease the sugar like someone suggested. I don't want it too sweet.

HF


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I tried this recently and the kids loved the blueberry. I used very little sugar and put it in the water to boil and dissolve it before adding to the jars and have no settlement of sugar. I plan on making more but use 1/2 gallon jars instead as the kids like their juice.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Woo hoo! Did 13 quarts of grape juice yesterday. So pleased. Made it from free/wild grapes on the property, which makes it even better. Looking forward to trying it in a month or a few. Thanks to everyone here for the advice!


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I had seen this before processing 26 lbs of concord grapes. :hair


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

7thswan said:


> I use about 1/4 c sugar also. You think the Grape is good- Cherry is Unbelievably Good.


I raised my boys on the cherry juice. They loved it! I even put some cherries in the freezer (cause I had so many they were getting away from me) and later on when the grapes came in, I mixed the grapes and the froze cherries, and they canned up wonderfully!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can you HWB the juice? or does it have to be pressure canned?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

If you read thru this thread, you will see that lots of HWB it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks Pixie - I was reading thru it and saw BWB- but not HWB- I wasn't sure if it was a typo or something I hadn't heard of?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

BWB is boiling water bath
HWB is hot water bath

Both are the same thing.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I found this one too- anyone ever try this one?
Squeezing and straining grapes for grape juice was not exactly my idea of fun. So when my neighbor showed me a faster, easier method, I was delighted. For anyone else tired of doing it the hard way, follow these steps for a delicious grape juice concentrate.

1. Wash and sterilize canning jars, lids, and rings. Fill water bath pan halfway with water to boil. At the same time, fill another pan with water to boil. This water will be added to the jars.

2. Wash grapes and remove stems and any damaged fruit.

3. Measure one cup of grapes and one cup of sugar for each quart jar.

4. Add sugar and grapes to jar. Donât bother mixingâit will mix when processing.

5. Fill the jar the rest of the way with boiling water. Leave 1/2 inch headspace. Wipe jar top to clean. Screw on rings and lids fairly tight.

6. Place jars in water bath canner. Add boiling water to cover jars. Process 25 minutes.

7. Remove jars and place on rack or towel to cool. As you can see, the grapes may or may not float. Either way, the taste will be the same.

8. Serve in a pitcher with a strainer or drain juice off. Add 1/2 to one jar of water to concentrate. (Taste to decide.)


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I've always made my juice this way. I let it "sit' and brew and we drink the first at Thanksgiving traditionally. HINT--when you lift your jars out of the hotwater bath hold 'em over the pot until the cooler air has hit the whole jar....doing a batch of grape juice I swung a qt. jar over to my cooling rack and the bottom fell out.....what a horrendous mess!!!! Our concord grapes were one thing that actually survived the drought this year...one year we got some cute pics of a little fox up on his hind legs picking our grapes!!!


----------

